# marriage counselor vs. sex therapist



## Zerb (Aug 24, 2012)

11 years married. My problem is infrequent sex (feeling unloved, incomplete, etc.) though we do have other minor un-addressed issues. 

So my question is whether to seek a sex therapist to focus on the specific concern, or a marriage counselor to look at the broader picture. It doesn't seem that anyone claims to be both.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Marriage counselor. Sex therapy is for people with specific sexual dysfunctions and that is yet to shown as THE problem.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

There are probably marriage councelors who also have sexual problem backgrounds and training? Especially in major metropolitan areas you should have a wide range in choice. Do some research as to their specialties and areas of training.

I agree though that marriage councelor would be first choice, because affection-intimacy problems point to broader issues beyond just sex.


----------



## Star (Dec 6, 2009)

I've had sex therapy and a good therapist will look at the bigger picture and some of the things that got brought up in our sessions I was very surprised by so don't just think that because it's got the "s" word in the title that, that is all that gets focused on in the sessions.

Oh and just to warn you be prepared for "homework"


----------



## Rayloveshiswife (Sep 25, 2013)

Star said:


> I've had sex therapy and a good therapist will look at the bigger picture and some of the things that got brought up in our sessions I was very surprised by so don't just think that because it's got the "s" word in the title that, that is all that gets focused on in the sessions.
> 
> Oh and just to warn you be prepared for "homework"


Absolutely correct. Most sexual disfunction has it roots in the crap we deal with in the everyday. 

Ray
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

Zerb said:


> 11 years married. My problem is infrequent sex (feeling unloved, incomplete, etc.) though we do have other minor un-addressed issues.
> 
> So my question is whether to seek a sex therapist to focus on the specific concern, or a marriage counselor to look at the broader picture. It doesn't seem that anyone claims to be both.


If the problem is sexual dysfunction not caused by past trauma or other deep seated reasons then a Sex Therapist is the way to go. If the problems are interpersonal then a Marriage Counselor would probably be better. But if the problems are really serious and the result of past trauma, personality disorders, anxiety or depression neither will help and you'd just be wasting your money. I went through 6 therapists in six years, all types, and looking back I was just throwing good money after bad as nothing was resolved.


----------

